
Show HN: Dark Hacker News – A Dark-Themed Hacker News App - murph37
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/dark-hacker-news/id1459946382?mt=8
======
murph37
Hi everyone! I'm Murph, the creator of Dark Hacker News. Dark Hacker News is a
simple Dark-Themed Hacker News client for browsing Hacker News stories and
comments. It's my first published iOS app!

If Dark Hacker is well received on iOS and hits 100+ upvotes on ProductHunt, I
will launch on Android as well! Please let me know if you have any questions
or feedback. Thanks y'all and I hope you enjoy the app!

Check it out on ProductHunt -> [https://www.producthunt.com/posts/dark-hacker-
news](https://www.producthunt.com/posts/dark-hacker-news)

~~~
cameronbrown
Nice design, but

> ..hits 50+ positive reviews, I will launch on Android

I as a non-iOS user don't have a way to signal to you that I'd like you to
ship on Android, despite liking your app.

~~~
quickthrower2
Is this an app that android users would want but iphone users don't? If not
then iphone reviews are a good proxy for opinion.

